
Reality Is the Next Big Thing (2014) [video] - walterbell
https://vimeo.com/110222526
======
justin_vanw
"The Next Big Thing" is never the next big thing.

"The Next Big Thing" is always something obvious, like Smell-O-Vision, and
people try it over and over, because obviously it would be a big thing if you
got it to work, and then nobody cares or they actively dislike it.

Then something absolutely 'stupid' comes along and everybody uses it every
day. Nobody gives a shit about the ability to do video chats on your phone
(which nearly everyone-and-also-even-old-people have today, and people have
been dreaming about for nearly 100 years), but they constantly use the ability
to send tiny emails from your phone to other phones only (SMS), or the ability
to post those tiny emails on a web page other people can subscribe to the
updates of (Twitter).

~~~
sethjgore
you obviously didn't watch the video.

i'm deaf and i cherish the ability to do video chats on my phone. all of my
friends use video chat all time. you're just a lazy pos who comes online to
post a stupid comment that has no worth in anything.

~~~
justin_vanw
Lazy POS here,

I'm sorry you're deaf. I'm glad you benefit from video chat. I don't think you
quite caught the point I was making?

Maybe you didn't know this, but I'm not in charge of the internet. I am not
going to take video chat away from you, and you and your friends can keep
using it as much as you want!

Good luck!

